# Two Hearted River



## DLHirst (Mar 14, 2009)

I am planning a camping/fishing excursion this summer. I am wondering if anyone knowledgeable of the Two-Hearted would share a little info on which of the branches is GENERALLY best for small stream / brookie C&R fishing? Lotsa water, with limited days, so I am hoping someone might help me narrow it down. No holes/runs, just more of a general direction here.

And, if it matters, I plan to do this wading, but a canoe is not out of the question... Thanks for any help in advance.


----------



## Nork (Apr 29, 2009)

PM sent.


----------



## slickdragger (Aug 5, 2014)

Heading up to the Two Hearted memorial just wondering on condition snow,road and river thanks guys PM welcome


----------



## JonesHunting365 (Sep 26, 2012)

Slick,

Shouldn't have any snow/ice and road conditions should be manageable, as of now. This week its low temps. 

Just came from copper harbor/iron wood last Friday. I was outside in a bathing suit drinking beers in copper harbor Thursday if that helps.


----------



## bugme (Apr 24, 2014)

Was up their last week really high. Had a great time though.


----------

